# Rats In Need In Austin Texas



## LokiLove413 (Aug 11, 2014)

I unfortunately don't have enough room for anymore rats but this ad is seriously disturbing, please someone help out these poor girls.

http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/4625219136.html


----------

